# Seiko Cocktail Time bracelet



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi, I have a Seiko Cocktail Time and I want to try it on a bracelet. I see that there is a perfect fit strapcode version for just over £100 but I've seen some sub £40 Seiko bracelets on eBay with curved ends. Does any of you know if the case has the same curvature any any other Seiko models?


----------



## Watchgrocer (Sep 3, 2018)

Is it like Seiko SKX 007?


----------

